# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Ervaring gevraagd, pijnpoli

## Shadow

Hallo forumleden

Ik had een vraagje, wie heeft er evaring met de pijnpoli in het Reinier de Graaf gasthuis in Delft, en zou dit met mij willen delen.

Ik zit op een oproep te wachten voor neuropathische zenuwpijn, en weet totaal niet hoe zoiets in z,n werk gaat

----------


## sietske763

zou niet iedere pijnpoli dezelfde dingen doen??
of is delft gespecialiseerd?
op pijnpoli,s doen ze aan zenuwblokkades en tens app en vanalles wat maar pijn verminderend werkt.....maar ieder geval wordt natuurlijk apart bekeken
k zou je alleen wat over tensapp. kunnen vertellen....vanuit mn vroegere vak, dus geen echte ervaring

----------


## Shadow

Hallo Sietske

Dank voor je antwoord

Ik denk dat iedere pijnpoli wel hetzelfde doet, alleen ik ben er nog nooit geweest, dit word de eerste keer, en ik vind het spannend.
Volgens mij is Delft niet gespecialiseerd Sietske
Tens gebruik ik al Sietske, alleen dat geeft geen voldoende effect op de pijnen. Daarbuiten gebruik ik al Lyrica en OxyContin, maar dat schiet niet op Sietske, de pijn is vaak onhoudbaar.

Sietske in ieder geval wel bedankt voor de moeite die je hebt genomen me te antwoorden

----------


## sietske763

@shadow,
ik heb het vage idee dat ze dan naar evt zenuwblokkades gaan kijken, of dat miss een optie is....daar med. niet voldoende helpt.
las dat je reuma had.............pffffffffff..........sterkte!!

----------


## Shadow

Hallo Sietske

Ik heb ook het donker bruine vermoeden dat het zenuwblokkade,s gaan worden, ook de Neuroloog, huisarts en fysio denken dat.
Ik moet niet voor de reuma naar de pijnpoli maar voor de Multiple Sclerose Sietske, dat geeft me ondraaglijke zenuwpijnen in m,n lichaam.
Maar ik blijf altijd optimistisch, alhoewel ik hier wel een beetje tegen opzie.
Het feit is Sietske, al kunnen ze maar voor een deel helpen met m,n pijn.
Ik hou je op de hoogte Sietske, al kan het nog even duren, ik wacht nog op m,n oproep.

Wederom dank voor je antwoord, dat waardeer ik zeer

----------


## sietske763

och heden..............MS, wat is je prognode en hoe oud ben je?
je bent hier op een echt fijn forum terecht gekomen, veel begripvolle mensen met vaak ook heel veel klachten en ondraaglijke pijnen.
als je steun wilt van mede pijnpat. moet je bij
Agnes, en Do en Christel en elisa zijn ook ""pijn experts""
hoop voor je dat je hier je info kunt vinden en ook de leuke dingen, daar zijn ook topics genoeg over!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo shadow,
Heb je de oproep al gehad, zo ja hoe is het afgelopen?
Heel veel sterkte!

----------

